# Value of the marriage



## earlfox (Jul 10, 2011)

For me marriage is the whole new world of opportunities and benefits. Having a wife is awesome, and sure there's more positive things about marriage than negative. But I doubt that marriage is useful for my financial life. I love technology, business and money and that's highest priority for me now, and I hope in future.

And here I have made my point of view: marriage is the thing for entertainment that has no sense and value for world except for relaxing people which otherwise can become dangerous.
On the other hand, technology becomes more sophisticated in fulfillment of all humans needs including need for marriage.

My points is that:
1. Marriage can't solve the problems which technology can (yeah I expect that somebody will say that, then what's the sense of living if you can't enjoy it? I am not married on technology, but technology is pretty good at solving your needs for entertaining)
2. Marriage wastes your time. Married people spend more time on entertainment together. And when you tired from entertainment here come children and now your focuses switched on taking care of them
3. Marriage wastes your assets. Your money, which could be otherwise invested into your prosperity.


Yes, its up to me to choose whether I am going to be married or not, but is it really so simple and marriage is such a useless thing as I think? Can you persuade me that marriage & children is something that I need?


----------



## Chelhxi (Oct 30, 2008)

Nobody NEEDS marriage and children, I don't think. Lots of people strongly want them, though, and are happier for it. I think if you NEED these things you may not be ready for marriage as it's much easier coming into marriage as a whole person on your own.

About your other points:
1. Technology - both my husband and I are big fans. We use technology (computers, video games, big TV, cell phones, etc) separately and together. I don't see any real relationship between technology and marriage.
2. My favorite thing to do is hang out with my husband. If I didn't feel this way I wouldn't have got married. But if you think marriage is a time-suck you shouldn't do it. Marriage also gives me more time as I don't have to do all the chores on my own anymore.
3. I don't see how marriage alone wastes assets. Two people can live more cheaply together than they can alone. If you spend tons of money already, marriage won't change that. And if you marry someone who likes to spend your money that is your fault. I know my net worth and lifestyle have improved significantly upon being married.

I don't think anybody will try to convince you to get married. You really shouldn't if that's your attitude.


----------



## Snowny (Jun 30, 2011)

A real marriage is always linked and coming from ''LOVE'. If one day, you realy fall into love with the one, you wanna have it. You want to have her commitment, you want her happy and you want her for life, then you will want a marriage. Not 100% can work or as reliable as your technology.


----------



## suzett (Jul 12, 2011)

Marriage brings companionship, someone to be there for you for laughs and when you most need a friend. When I married, I married my best friend. Marriage enhances your life, it brings a deeper meaning to it. Children typically follow marriage as warm nurturing women usually love children. So by getting married to a loving woman a man gains a best friend, a lover,(married men typically have sex more frequently than single men) and the mother of his children. Usually married men and fathers can make more money because they become even more motivated to make it to provide for their family, which causes them to grow as a person by caring deeply for others. A woman who is supportive of her husband's career can help him, because she takes care of his needs for him so he can have more time to focus on work. But all this only comes true if the man and woman have the values and strength of character to live by their values.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

earlfox said:


> Yes, its up to me to choose whether I am going to be married or not, but is it really so simple and marriage is such a useless thing as I think? Can you persuade me that marriage & children is something that I need?


Absolutely not. If money and technology are what you love, buy a pocket p**** and don't burden someone with yourself.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Mom6547 said:


> Absolutely not. If money and technology are what you love, buy a pocket p**** and don't burden someone with yourself.


:iagree:


----------

